# PCB - shooting - and not fish



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Bad weekend in Panama City Beach this weekend.
college kids on spring break - boozing and out of control
shots fired - 7 people injured, 3 very serious.

Spring Break in PCB has reached an all time high with regards to
wild parties, swimming and beach injuries, streets blocked by party people.

Just not a fun place to be if you are there for some "down time" for fishing and taking it easy.
Now, if you are in the younger age group and like to party - this is your place to be.

LOL Senior Citizens normally leave town during this period (including myself) . . . 

Just plan your vacation accordingly and be SAFE :fishing:


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Realizing the young adults need to unwind from: 









When is the "all clear" typically sounded?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

LOL - "ALL CLEAR " ???

You will have to call the PCB Chamber of Commerce on that one.

all I can tell you is what I see on my local news channel.
some colleges have different "spring break schedules".
young adults from *ALL OVER THE USA* find somewhere to "unload and have fun".
PCB and Daytona Beach, Florida and Cancun, Mexico top the list (last I heard).


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

I word searched it on the internet, and everything I keep coming back with shows April 10th as the last day.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

'

I just keep saying, plan accordingly . . . . 

a few years ago, April 10th was an ominous day . . . 
It snowed 4" in Norfolk, VA (as I was packing out)
1" in Jacksonville, FL
AND - some snow showers down both sides of Florida . . . on APRIL 10TH !!!

LOL bad weather seems to haunt a good time.

Hope you have one awesome time !!! :fishing:


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

We should be good, we plan on being there a week after the Florida blizzard.


----------

